# Lizard Walks Into Office & Employees Run For Their Lives



## win231 (Dec 4, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/YF4P4fdmq4M


----------



## Jace (Dec 4, 2022)

O M G!!


----------



## Bella (Dec 4, 2022)

As if work isn't stressful enough!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 4, 2022)

Bella said:


> As if work isn't stressful enough!


It takes your mind off work in ahurry!!!


----------



## Jaiden (Dec 4, 2022)

We have lizards all over the place in our yard, ranging from tiny 2" critters to some that are close to 12".   Since I've been here, one of the bigger ones snuck into the house (or maybe my grandson snuck it in, depends on who's telling the story) but my son just scooped it up and put it out.  They're harmless, at least the ones around here are.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 4, 2022)

The lizard was more scared than the humans, and rightfully so.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

How ridiculous!! What did they think it was going to do to them ?>.. they've caused more damage to high tech equipment with their Hysteria  than the Lizard would have done..to them


----------



## win231 (Dec 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> How ridiculous!! What did they think it was going to do to them ?>.. they've caused more damage to high tech equipment with their Hysteria  than the Lizard would have done..to them


It's probably like the same reaction some people have to a tiny mouse.


----------



## win231 (Dec 4, 2022)

Jaiden said:


> We have lizards all over the place in our yard, ranging from tiny 2" critters to some that are close to 12".   Since I've been here, one of the bigger ones snuck into the house (or maybe my grandson snuck it in, depends on who's telling the story) but my son just scooped it up and put it out.  They're harmless, at least the ones around here are.


There is actually only one venomous lizard (technically venomous):  The Gila Monster.  And he's easy to recognize.


The only other dangerous lizard is not found here.  And they're not actually venomous, but they get to 12 feet & their saliva has many strains of bacteria that can kill.
The Komodo Dragon:


----------



## win231 (Dec 4, 2022)

A huge Monitor Lizard goes shopping:  (He's looking for meat & eggs; that's what they eat)


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 4, 2022)

win231 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/YF4P4fdmq4M


That would be me on top of the counter! haha


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2022)

That was me when I encountered a small snake.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 5, 2022)

win231 said:


> A huge Monitor Lizard


Howcum he's not in the hall?


----------

